# when did trek buy klein?



## weps (Feb 2, 2006)

this should be quick and easy for you, but i'm having trouble finding the answer.  

thx


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

weps said:


> this should be quick and easy for you, but i'm having trouble finding the answer.
> 
> thx


I dont know the exact date. But i would say early 96.

I think things started "changing" with the 97 line up.
That was the first year with the MC3 which was the standard 1 1/8 headsets and the standard threaded BB.

I have heard people say they liked the 97 though.
Still a klein but with standard interchangeable stuff.

Now if you asked me which klein was the worst.
I think i would have to say the 98 i believe.

I think that was the year where there were no adroits and the kleins were really pulses
With the most horrible paintjobs. Paintjobs flaked off easily and the klein stickers were almost just stuck on the outside of the paintjob that easily wiped off.
I don't know how they rode.

All this is just my opinion and i could be wrong on these details.....


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

It was 1995 believe it or not. Here's the link to the press release...
http://www.totalbike.com/news/article/517/


jasonwa2 said:


> I dont know the exact date. But i would say early 96.
> 
> I think things started "changing" with the 97 line up.
> That was the first year with the MC3 which was the standard 1 1/8 headsets and the standard threaded BB.
> ...


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*96 was the last year*

I have a 96 Attitude and I'm pleased about that as it was the last year that I consider Klein to exist (no flamewar bait intended). Trek owned them in '95, but they didn't really change things until the 97 model year. How much of a change is for you to decide.

Take a look at the catalogs: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/

96 still had the real Attitudes & Adroit, in 97 they moved to Attitude comp and race and the Adroit was gone.

My .02

'Guin


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

the merger was indeed in 1995 and 1996 was the first year with the "Trek dictated" Pulse Comp/Race/Pro series with external cables. The pre-Trek Klein Pulse with Gradient tubes and internal cables became the Pulse II to seperate it from these Trek Pulses. 
The MC3 came later for the Quantum Pro and Adroit, in 1999. But the MC3 still had the same Klein specific steerer tubes like the MC2 only that it was a standad A-head stem with loose handlebars and various rise angles were available. The road MC3 will work on a pre-Trek Quantum Pro, the MTB MC3 on a pre-Trek MC2 Adroit/Attitude and vice versa.

All these modifications were demanded by the market only that they came too late imho...

Carsten


----------



## Telemahn (Jun 10, 2004)

Some if not all the 96 bikes that were welded in Chehalis were painted in Waterloo and shipped from there. I had an older pinnacle warranteed that year. The attitude I got as a replacement was shipped from the Trek factory. Klein had some trouble with Washington Department of Ecology in the early or mid nineties (I understand the company they hired to dispose of painting waste was not disposing of all that day-glo imron properly).


----------

